# advice on late ovulation



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm 42 and on clomid 200mg, my last FSH level was 8 which is pretty good, but my cycles have becone more erratic since being on clomid. My last (and 4th clomid)cycle was 46 days, if Im ovulating at all is it likely I could be ovulating in the 30+ days, has anyone experienced this even on other treatments? I'm not being scanned or anything throughout cycle due to post code lottery funding not allowing me this.Would really appreciate some advice on this, as dont want to kep on taking such a high dose if ovulation is umlikely. 
Thanks


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi
I took clomid 50mg this month and dont think Ive ovulated-I stopped testing my urine for the LH surge on day 30-im now Day 40 and still no Af-im not pregnant. Im baffled, but is it possible to ovulate so late. Im now 40 and I used to ovulate on clomid Day 18 so I dont know if its my age(probably)I was younger when I took clomid last time
I was not even aware you can go up to 200mg on clomid"! I took clomid and ovulated on 50mg but i was younger  so maybe its the age thing?
sorry, not much of a help but Im in the same boat as you -no scanning and dont really know what is going on and af is AWOL
hope someone can help as well...
Danni


----------



## MrsBunny (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Fi and Danni

Not sure if I'll be much help but I was on Clomid for 6 months (sorry cannot remember dosage but think it was the highest) - first couple of months were ok - had LH surge at the right time and AF about 2 weeks later, but then my cycles were getting longer and longer! I was getting the LH surge but then nothing for weeks and weeks (except CM that made me think I was ovulating!) I wasn't having any monitoring either. I was also feeling quite ill - bloated, emotional, headachy etc etc and even worse thinking that I probably wasn't ovulating. 

My advice would be to try and get in touch with your clinic and see what they say (easier said than done I know). You may have to wait until your next appointment, but maybe you'll get a cancellation. With hindsight I feel that with Clomid having that effect of me, I wasted a lot of time waiting for my next appointment, not to mention having the stress of not knowing what was going on in my body. Your GP may even be able to help. But I'd say that it was very unlikely that you'd be ovulating with such long cycles, that's what my consultant said in the end.

Good luck!
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------

